

A different type of VC holiday card - jkopelman
http://holiday.firstround.com/

======
tmitchell
Back story: <http://wherethehellismatt.com>

That one gives me chills.

Overall, a pretty good homage.

------
jbenz
I thought "Not Yet Announced" was pretty cool. Who were the faces behind those
question marks? It probably doesn't matter to me at all, but I want to know
just because they wouldn't tell me. Ahh, human nature.

------
bdwalter
When he showed up to take the video, I thought oh great, I'm going to look
stupid on the internet, again...but it turned out good!

------
ian
2 thoughts:

1\. it's really cool how many locations they've funded companies in

2\. Eric Marcoullier does a mean robot dance

~~~
mtw
what's the minute mark when Eric dances?

~~~
ian
0:55

------
Mistone
very cool indeed, loved the fact that they fund startups from all over the US
and world. many vc's may suck but its good to know some cool ones are out
there funding cool startups.

